# PHP in Apache integrieren



## BSA (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin gerade dabei einen Apache Server mit php5 und MySQL zu installieren. Die installation des Apache (v1.3.29) hat super geklappt,  auch.

Jetzt hab ich PHP5 installiert, und versuche nun krampfhaft php in die httpd.conf zu integrieren. Nur leider  das nicht so wie ich es will.
Der Apache ist in "C:/Programme/Apache Group/Apache" installiert (Standardverzeichnis) und PHP ebenfalls im Standardordner "C:/PHP/". die php.ini befindet sich auch im richtigen Ordner (c:/windows).
Nun hab ich in die httpd.conf folgendes geschrieben um php zu initialisieren:

ScriptAlias /php5/ "C:/PHP/"
AddType application/x-httpd-php5 .php
Action application/x-httpd-php5 "/php5/php-cgi.exe"

Nun die Frage an euch, ist das richtig oder hab ich dabei irgendwas falsch gemacht?

Eine weitere frage noch: Was sollte ich bei der Installtion von MySQL beachten?!

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Readme / Install zu PHP5 gelesen? auf http://www.php.net geguckt? Dort sollte eigentlich stehen, wie PHP auf Windows installiert wird.

P.S.: Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen, da ich hier in der Entwicklungsumgebung den IIS nutze und ich PHP habe automatisch per php-installer installieren lassen.


----------

